# New Advert that won't be shown on TV



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

WARNING: very bad language!!! Don't click on this if you are easily offended. You have been warned...

Still want to click?

Be careful, its bad.....

Ok,

http://www.channel4.com/ads/index1.html

:lol:

SBJ


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I thought it was to be shown on Film 4 after 10:00pm.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Bloody hell...........that was flipping strong!


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I did warn you! :twisted:

SBJ


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Well blinking blimey :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

So did I... :roll:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=23466


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

Celebrity Swears. Excellent.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just the stuff they teach 9 year olds these days, whats wrong with that ? :roll:


----------

